
A mom is breastfeeding her boyfriend – 20 years after having children - andrewfromx
http://nypost.com/2016/06/07/i-quit-my-job-to-breastfeed-my-bodybuilder-boyfriend-every-two-hours/
======
andrewfromx
i thought the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayim_Bialik](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayim_Bialik)
story was crazy. this is nuts.

